# Intake: noticable gain?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

When installing an intake like K&N on a stock car (I got the '04) would I notice much of a gain, sound aside? Or is it like all the other cars I've driven (97 Accord and 03 G35) where the only difference this side of working with major mods is simply the sound and looks?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers Yeh, my CAI from Lingenfelter got a little more umpah! The ole'e butt dynometer was the judge.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

What I want to know, is if the CAI realy makes a difference, why don't they come installed on the car from the factory?


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I put my Lingenfelter on in April. I got a deeper exhaust sound and about a .3-.5MPG increase but really could not feel more HP. Something I did notice is as the air has gotten colder, I certainly feel more git-up this fall. Now last October the goat was new and breaking in the LS2, so I can not confirm or deny if the difference is air intake or just the engine is ready to run. In any case, just the sound and gas increase makes a CAI worth the money IMHO.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> What I want to know, is if the CAI realy makes a difference, why don't they come installed on the car from the factory?


Cause it's not going to really help that much until you add better flowing parts all the way back to the exhaust.

(CAI+TB+Intake Manifold+Heads+LTs+Exhaust) * aftermarket > (CAI * aftermarket) + stock parts


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> I put my Lingenfelter on in April. I got a deeper exhaust sound and about a .3-.5MPG increase but really could not feel more HP. Something I did notice is as the air has gotten colder, I certainly feel more git-up this fall. Now last October the goat was new and breaking in the LS2, so I can not confirm or deny if the difference is air intake or just the engine is ready to run. In any case, just the sound and gas increase makes a CAI worth the money IMHO.


you statement underscores the need to get COLD air in. once again the way to gauge improvement is by monitoring IATs. a butt-o-meter is highly subjective and inaccurate. the larger filter definately helps especially after other mods but it's just a $50 filter. as far as MPG a tune is a much better way to accurately make adjustments.

the CAI drill once again...
more air
cooler air
faster reading IAT sensor to reflect the above

to date the aftermarket "C"AIs don't deliver the bang for the buck


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*True cold air*

Modified the stock air box which is pulling in true cold air from outside engine bay. No check lights been installed about 3 nonths now and air box is cold to the touch after highway run, will try to show pictures and install soon. With tune and JBA full exhaust 40 hp gain,


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

1gto said:


> Modified the stock air box which is pulling in true cold air from outside engine bay. No check lights been installed about 3 nonths now and air box is cold to the touch after highway run, will try to show pictures and install soon. With tune and JBA full exhaust 40 hp gain,


Pics fast. Interested.


----------



## might05goat (Dec 9, 2006)

i have an 05 with the k&n typhoon, not only does it sound meaner under the hood, ive noticed gains, but thats sotp dyno.


----------

